# Bumble Bees making a home under shed



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Are they wasps, bees, yellow jackets or bumblebees?


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi there. These are bumble-bees...the ones that are round and furry.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

mcvane said:


> Hi there. These are bumble-bees...the ones that are round and furry.


Hello there. . .!

They fly slow and are not aggressive or vengeful. You should be able to bat them out of the air (their stingers always point down), or clobber the nest with a garden hose, 2x4's or almost any noxious chemical. Whack 'em and then give them an hour to cool off. They will probably abandon that nest.


----------

